# 8 week plan



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi all

thought I'd come on here and say hi, I will hopefully be checking into this site regular for tips etc.

In breaf, my storey

firstly Im a bad speller so if my phone spell checker misses it then I do to!

I'm 31 and 6ft and have always been around 13st

I rock climb one night a week and am starting this for 3 reasons:

To get fitter & stronger to aid the climbing.

To get more toned (lose the excess fat) and add muscle for cosmetic superfiscel reasons

And lastly to help me with my work load as a landscape gardener.

The 8 week jump in deep reason is a 3 week trip to USA to be my old friends best man, he's into triathlons and crossfit so I don't want to look out of shape next to him, also would like to look better for my confidence..

Here's my plan from tomorrow. To eat every 3 hrs, try and consume 150g protein avg 25g per serving

eat only complex carbs

(I will still have a lager now and again)

I will climb to fatigue every Thursday, then train one half body sat and other half Mondays ie triceps/back/legs and biceps/chest/abs and do 1hr cardio each day,

I do get cardio in my work to as well as lifting

any tips or motivation welcomed, I hoping to use the 8 weeks as motivation and then continue with nee life style when I get back

let me know your thoughts

thanks in advance


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your spelling is good, have a look at thundermans spelling, I think he's keyboard has lots of buttons missing, love ya really thunderman


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't forget healthy fats in your diet, nuts, fish oil, olive oil that sort of thing, keep your salt low and your water intake high, I don't think your protein intake is enough either, so put some eggs , fish, chicken, turkey, red meat, and if you need to protein shakes, which you should have anyway after training with some simple carb source, but not suger.

Try to better your performance in the gym each week, but not forgetting to use good form with all exercises....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`ll post up some grip training ideas when i have some time dude...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :clap2:


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheers guys

thanks for the quick replys


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum fella, just a lil word, i would increase that protein intake up to 250g per day, implementing supplements if required. Also when you can do your cardio first thing on an empty stomach, i find a noticeable difference when i do this. :becky:


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I'll try and up the protein

I've been told a body / my body / or a average body can only consume 25g per serving!

Is this right, as I'll need to eat 10 seperate meals ;-)

I don't mind eating more protein per meal but I don't want it to go to waste.

When I get on a pc (rather than Internet on phone) then I'll look through the forums as I guess this has been answered many times

thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html

i think climbings great for grip strength so alternately grip work should help climbing.

Functional Hand and Grip Strength Training - Iron Mind Captains of Crush Hand Grippers

eat 6 meals a day bud roughly 1.5g of protein per pound if bodyweight(its up to you if you go with lean bodyweight)


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

scoobylaw said:


> I'll try and up the protein
> 
> I've been told a body / my body / or a average body can only consume 25g per serving!
> 
> ...


It won't go to waste, lol. If you eat 6 meals containing 40-45g protein per meal then this would be roughly what you need. If you struggle to eat 40-45g protein per meal then eat 7 meals with 35-40g protein per meal. Remember when we say 'meal' it can be a protein shake in place of 'some' of the 'solid food' meals. :becky:


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheers guys

getting into swing of things now, taking 3 meals to work, omlette at breakie too.

Feeling better without beer in me, had solid day in heat, digging and barrowing over 4 ton, normally finish these type of days off with 5-6pints, though today i came home to pint of milk and protein shake!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just remember a shot of protein on its own isnt a meal bud, milks great, dont let anyone tell ya otherwise.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheers cal, i've started to use the shakes as a quick fix of fuel until I prepare a meal, ie yesterday I had the protein then had chicken n pepper in a pita bread.

What's a good deltoid builder (dumbells out to side, dips etc) exercise.

Doing chest, shoulders & Triceps today and back, biceps & legs Monday.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stick with compounds.

military press or dumbell press is numero uno for shoulders.

dips used to be called the upper body squat and are excellent for the entire upper body altho its predominantly thought of as a chest n triceps exercise.

do look into grip work.

alot of us make our own shakes or meals.

milk(or water)blended up oats, nana, natural yoghurt, an egg, peanut butter(or nesquick) n a shot of protein powder.

you can pretty much cut or bulk just manipulating the amount of oats you use.

its easier to drink calories than eat them.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Is there any harm in drinking tea (milk / 1 sugar)

as at moment that's what I'm craving all the time.

The no drinking (alchol) is going well, 7 days n counting!


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

It all depends on how much tea, Lol.

I drink about 4-5 cups a day but what I did was dropped my sugar down to 1/2 spoon and used skimmed milk, once you get used to the change you won't go back. :becky:


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Down to around 5 cups of tea a day, but sometimes I find it's a comfort thing and just like to have one available!! Lol

diets a lot better, only had 1 pint lager this week, and had only 4 the previous week at a wedding (good for me!)

eating a good portion of mixed nuts/raisins per day plus keeping carbs complex and not eating them late in the day.

Think it's slowly comming together as a way of life

thanks for the help and a good forum ;-)


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Nearly a month now and all's going well, enjoying gym sessions, get a buz from eating healthy and don't miss the beer, wasn't even tempted during today's game!

Picking up plenty of tips on diet etc

so thanks all


----------

